# Silicone Cookware Stinks (burning plastic smell)



## swinchen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi All,

My girlfriend just bought a kitchenaid silicone cupcake/muffin pan.  She has used it twice now and each time it smells slightly of burning plastic.  Is this normal and will it go away after a while?   Thanks..

Sam.


----------

